# house bird



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I wanted a bird for a book case shelf and decided to machine one out ,but no matter what feed rates I picked I could get this bird done in less than 
4 hrs.
I feel the cost of this bird it would never sell ,i always like to look at what things cost to build,this would be better carved out by hand.
Mind you i could have changed the step over on the finish cut, i used 8% 
Even though it was quite a block of wood


machined out a house bird for display - YouTube house bird


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks nice Stan but I agree that 4 hrs of machine time seems like a lot. It would take me a lot longer to hand carve it.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I also have found out that if i would have done a profile around the bird say .5 in
the cnc would not have spent time cutting all that wood
..next time


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Feed speed is usually limited in 3D cuts because the g-code is broken up into so many small short lines that the machine doesn't have a chance to accelerate up to set feed rate. To speed up you can increase the stepover a hair, increase pass depth a bit on your rough cut, and make sure the carving is limited to the bird plus only an offset the same as the bit diameter. If you want a smooth polished surface straight from the router then patience is your friend. If you want to sell long cut designs in small quantities then just keep doing paid work while the CNC works on the birds. Consider it another employee that works for bits and electricity.


----------

